# מחיר ועלות



## Le Bélier

Is there a difference between these two words, both translated in English as _cost_ (as a noun)?  Which is more common?


----------



## Aoyama

For me מחיר is just "price" (cost can be another meaning but originally it is "price")עלות can be "cost" (or price also, but first "cost").


----------



## ks20495

That is the difference. 

But, I think "price" and "cost" are more interchangeable than "מחיר" and "עלות".

"עלות" is not used often conversationally and certainly not in the context of shopping.


----------



## Le Bélier

ks20495 said:


> "עלות" is not used often conversationally and certainly not in the context of shopping.



I don't doubt you, although it seems a little strange (yes, every language has its quirks!).  Is it not correct to say כמה זה עולה? which appears to be the same root as עלות.  Apart from that, how would a native ask _What is the cost/price of the blouse?_, for example (guessing that we might arrive back at כמה עולה).

Thanks again.


----------



## ks20495

> Is it not correct to say כמה זה עולה? which appears to be the same root as עלות.



"?כמה זה עולה" is common, and it is the same root as "עלות".



> Apart from that, how would a native ask What is the cost/price of the blouse?



"?כמה עולה החולצה הזאת" is what you're most likely to hear.

"?מה המחיר של החולצה הזאת" sounds perfectly normal.

"?מה העלות של החולצה הזאת" would be understood, but it's definitely a higher register and less colloquial than the first two.


----------



## Aoyama

> "?כמה זה עולה" is common, and it is the same root as "עלות".


Exactly, and as it means "How much is it ? /How much does it cost ?" brings us to "cost".


> מה המחיר


what is the price ...


----------



## origumi

ks20495 said:


> "?מה העלות של החולצה הזאת" would be understood, but it's definitely a higher register and less colloquial than the first two.


Hearing such question, I'd interpret it as "how much it costs to manufacture this shirt" or "how much it costs to the retailer" rather than simply "what's its price".


----------



## ks20495

אוריגומי, גם אני חשבתי ככה, משום שאני מכיר את את המילה "עלות" כמושג כלכלי. פשוט חיפשתי בגוגל וגיליתי שיש שימוש די נרחב ב"עלות" בתור מילה נרדפת ל"מחיר".

זה לא תקני השימוש הזה?


----------



## origumi

אני חושב שמבחינה טכנית נכון להשתמש ב"עלות" במקום "מחיר". אבל מאחר ואף אחד לא מדבר ככה, אם כבר שומעים את הביטוי "מה העלות של משהו" נוצר רושם של דיבור מהתחום של כלכלה וייצור.


----------



## Le Bélier

כך, עלות זה שמשלמים ליצור משהו, ומחיר זה שמשלמים לקנות תוצר...פחות או יותר, נכון?


----------



## mediterraneo24

le bélier said:


> כך, עלות זה שמשלמים ליצור משהו, ומחיר זה שמשלמים לקנות תוצר...פחות או יותר, נכון?



נכון

חוץ מזה, עלות זה תמיד מושג פיננסי
מחיר יכול לתאר גם משהו שלא קשור בכסף, למשל
"ישראל משלמת מחיר כבד" , כאן המחיר הוא פוליטי


----------

